# Baby Belle burning all 3 fuses! Help!?!



## Crystalholland18 (Apr 24, 2021)

My baby Belle is burning all 3 fuses immediately. Wiring is right and got 60's in there. Any suggestions???


----------



## sotelomichael (Dec 2, 2008)

I had a st1300d a while back and it had bulging caps. It needed repair. It wasn't blowing fuses but maybe yours has some repair work needed internally. Have you tried opening it? Be careful as the caps hold a lot of electricity.


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

Crystalholland18 said:


> My baby Belle is burning all 3 fuses immediately. Wiring is right and got 60's in there. Any suggestions???


I'd say there is something seriously wrong with it. It's best you have an amp repair person and car stereo shop look at it.


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

Or you can sell it, and just claim it needs fuses.

 jackazz


----------



## Crystalholland18 (Apr 24, 2021)

bnae38 said:


> Or you can sell it, and just claim it needs fuses.
> 
> jackazz


That would be my second baby belle which fuses went into the other smh


----------



## Crystalholland18 (Apr 24, 2021)

sotelomichael said:


> I had a st1300d a while back and it had bulging caps. It needed repair. It wasn't blowing fuses but maybe yours has some repair work needed internally. Have you tried opening it? Be careful as the caps hold a lot of electricity.


That’s what I think it is. I know a thing or two but this had me stumped


----------



## sotelomichael (Dec 2, 2008)

Crystalholland18 said:


> That’s what I think it is. I know a thing or two but this had me stumped


Open her up and take a pic. Maybe someone here can spot something off


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Crystalholland18 said:


> That would be my second baby belle which fuses went into the other smh


But you understand our concern right?


----------

